# Aramco



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

I dunno about anybody else, but I'm going ALL IN on this one as soon as I can get my hands on some shares!
I just like the name..._ARAMCO!_

https://news.google.com/articles/CB...S9hbXAvMS41MzQ2MDc2?hl=en-CA&gl=CA&ceid=CA:en


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Their reserves aren't independently audited.
The government isn't paying their bills.
https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/saudi-arabia-lav-canada-armoured-vehicles-1.5340087

Lots of other countries and companies are also saying similar things.

They have been diversifying, but I think they've got some really big problems.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Not sure if when this does or will happen if big investment firms will use money to buy the IPO and stay away from Canadian oil sector.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I worked at GM Diesel on the first orders for the armored vehicles. They are about 3 times the size now than they were and didn't have any cannon or arms until later.

I can't imagine a vehicle that size still continues to be amphibious. It looks way to heavy.

The non-payment reminds me of another GM venture that occurred later when I moved to the national warehouse.

The Iraq government ordered thousands of GM Malibu cars, all stripped down the basics. We called them Iraqibues. We had an area set up to crate and ship them parts.

The Iraq government got behind in payments and never did fulfill their obligations. GM refused further shipment of cars or parts and sold the cars off cheaply to employees.

If it weren't for Canadian government guarantees, companies wouldn't take these foreign orders without full payment up front.

I wouldn't buy stock in Aramco. The company will still be run by the Saudi government and only 5% is offered to the public. 

The Saudi's also have a sliding scale for royalties, which will be set at 45% for oil priced over $70 a barrel and 80% for oil priced at over $100 a barrel.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

You have to buy an amphibious LAV if you want one.

Peru did 
https://www.armyrecognition.com/sit...vehicle_peruvian_naval_infantry_11905172.html

The Saudi ones are huge, but so is a boat.
It isn't size, it's design.


----------

